# first problem of the society



## kender12

Hola tengo un problema, con la palabra la, me gustaría poner en el contexto: El crimen, es el primer problema de la sociedad y no si es correcto poner: The crime is the first problema of the society  ¿Cómo lo pondrías vosotros y por que de esta manera?


----------



## la_machy

Yo creo que en tu oración debe ser 'Crime is the first problem...', porque te estás refiriendo a crimen en general.
No es lo mismo decir 'The crime of father Amaro', por ejemplo.

Esperemos que alguien más confirme o rechace .


Saludos


----------



## slazenger14

kender12 said:


> Hola tengo un problema, con la palabra la, me gustaría poner en el contexto: El crimen, es el primer problema de la sociedad y no si es correcto poner: The *C*rime is the first *problem* of the *a* society*.*  ¿Cómo lo pondrías vosotros y por que de esta manera?



Si tratás de hablar sobre sociedades generales, y no sobre una sociedad en particular, lo más correcto sería:
Crime is the first problem of a society. 
Si querés hablar sobre una sociedad en particular, sería así:
Crime is the first problem of this society. / The crime rate is the first problem of this society.


----------



## jabogitlu

A mi me suena mucho mejor, "Crime is the primary problem in society." Utilizar la palabra "primary" reforza que el crimen es un problema muy grande y no simplemente de un listo con el segundo, el tercero etc.

En inglés muchos tiempos cuando refiere al conceptos generales no use el artículo. Pienso que esto es al revés de español.


----------



## kender12

Y poner: El crimen, es el principal problema de nuestra sociedad, de esta manera: The crime is the first of ower society


----------



## slazenger14

kender12 said:


> Y poner: El crimen, es el principal problema de nuestra sociedad, de esta manera: The *C*rime is the *main problem* *in*of ower *our* society*.*


----------



## Ushuaia

kender12 said:


> El crimen, es el principal problema de nuestra sociedad.



Perdoná que te corrija esto, pero nunca nunca nunca se usa coma entre sujeto y predicado (salvo que sean dos, una antes y una después de una aposición). Hay comas facultativas -uno puede decidir si escribirlas o no- pero esta no es una de ellas. 

Saludos.


----------



## jinti

jabogitlu said:


> A mi me suena mucho mejor, "Crime is the primary problem in society." Utilizar la palabra "primary" reforza que el crimen es un problema muy grande y no simplemente de un listo con el segundo, el tercero etc.
> 
> En inglés muchos tiempos cuando refiere al conceptos generales no use el artículo. Pienso que esto es al revés de español.



Totalmente de auerdo.  _First _no está bien en este contexto.  _Primary _capta la idea de más importancia.


----------



## slazenger14

Sí, la traduje de manera exacta en que "kender12" la escribió en español.


----------



## graciosa

kender12 said:


> Hola tengo un problema, con la palabra la, me gustaría poner en el contexto: El crimen, es el primer problema de la sociedad y no si es correcto poner: The crime is the first problema of the society  ¿Cómo lo pondrías vosotros y por que de esta manera?



I believe you should say:
"Crime is the primary problem of society."
or even
"Crime is society's primary problem."


----------



## jinti

slazenger14 said:


> Sí, la traduje de manera exacta en que "kender12" la escribió en español.


What I mean is that _primero _has more than one translation in English.  We can both translate literally and still end up with different translations, so we have to use context to choose the best fit.


----------



## kender12

jinti said:


> What I mean is that _primero _has more than one translation in English. We can both translate literally and still end up with different translations, so we have to use context to choose the best fit.


ok gracias y apropósito, por que cuando se traduce esta frase no se dice of a society o of the society? y The crime is the main problem in our society?


----------



## graciosa

kender12 said:


> ok gracias y apropósito, por que cuando se traduce esta frase no se dice of a society o of the society? y The crime is the main problem in our society?



No se dice "_The _crime is the main problem..."
Sin dudo se dice, "Crime is the main problem..." sin el artículo.

También, yo no usaría un artículo antes de "society."
Diría, "Crime is the main problem of society," aunque "Crime is the main problem of our society" está bueno, también.


----------



## slazenger14

De acuerdo, tal cual a kender12 le señalamos antes.


----------



## jinti

kender12 said:


> ok gracias y apropósito, por que cuando se traduce esta frase no se dice of a society o of the society? y The crime is the main problem in our society?



_La socieded_ puede ser o _the society_ o _society_ a secas.  Si te refieres a una sociedad en particular ya mencionada en tu párrafo/ensayo, debes decir _the society_.  Si te refieres a la sociedad en general, como entendí, entonces debes decir _society _sin ningún artículo.  Sin más contexto, creo que te refieres a la sociedad en general y por eso puse _society _a secas.


----------



## slazenger14

Si te referís a una sociedad en particular, se diría:
Crime is the main problem of this/the society. 
Si te referís a nuestra sociedad:
Crime is the main problem of our society. 
Si te referís a las sociedades en términos generales :
Crime is the main problem of society.


----------



## kender12

ok, gracias ¿Por qué, no usar the society si se trata de una sociedad en particular? y ¿Que papel juega la palabra rate, en la frase: The crime rate is the main problem in this society?


----------



## slazenger14

Tenés razon con tu ejemplo. Por accidente olvidé escribir "crime rate" en mis modelos anteriores, pero en términos generales, hay que quitar el artículo. 

Crime rate is the main problem of society. 
The crime rate is the main problem in this society. 
The crime rate is the main problem in our society.


----------



## jinti

La sociedad en general = society:

_Society _has changed a lot.
_Society_ doesn't know what to do with criminals.
_Society _is constantly changing.


Una sociedad en particular = the society:

_The society which I am researching_ has changed a lot.
_The society that we've been discussing_ doesn't know what to do with criminals.
_The society previously mentioned_ is constantly changing.


Crime = el crimen (en general)
rate = índice


----------



## kender12

jinti said:


> La sociedad en general = society:
> 
> _Society _has changed a lot.
> _Society_ doesn't know what to do with criminals.
> _Society _is constantly changing.
> 
> 
> Una sociedad en particular = the society:
> 
> _The society which I am researching_ has changed a lot.
> _The society that we've been discussing_ doesn't know what to do with criminals.
> _The society previously mentioned_ is constantly changing.
> 
> 
> Crime = el crimen (en general)
> rate = índice


 Si digo: El crimen del asesinato....... ¿Seria The Crime?


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, "the crime of murder" ... but if you are reporting statistics, for instance, you would be likely to say "Murders increased 10 percent last year." Plural, no article.


----------



## kender12

k-in-sc said:


> Yes, "the crime of murder" ... but if you are reporting statistics, for instance, you would be likely to say "Murders increased 10 percent last year." Plural, no article.


 Y la "regla" del: The (The crime -The Crime en particular,crime general),¿Se aplica en singular o plural?


----------



## k-in-sc

Crime, singular, no article.


----------



## jinti

kender12 said:


> Si digo: El crimen del asesinato....... ¿Seria The Crime?



Exacto.


----------



## k-in-sc

"_The_ crime of murder" -- because it is referring to a *specific* crime (that of murder).
"Crime" in general -- no article
"_The_ crime" is a reference to a specific crime that the reader is expected to already be familiar with. So, in a story about a murder, you can say "_The_ crime took place at 3 a.m." (because you are referring to a specific crime that has already been mentioned).
That's why if you say "_the_ crime" when you mean "crime in general," the reader's reaction is, "Wait, what crime?! Did I miss something? ... Ohhhh, she doesn't mean '_the_ crime,' she just means 'crime.'"


----------



## graciosa

k-in-sc said:


> "_The_ crime of murder" -- because it is referring to a *specific* crime (that of murder).
> "Crime" in general -- no article
> "_The_ crime" is a reference to a specific crime that the reader is expected to already be familiar with. So, in a story about a murder, you can say "_The_ crime took place at 3 a.m." (because you are referring to a specific crime that has already been mentioned).
> That's why if you say "_the_ crime" when you mean "crime in general," the reader's reaction is, "Wait, what crime?! Did I miss something? ... Ohhhh, she doesn't mean '_the_ crime,' she just means 'crime.'"



If I may turn the question around a bit...

En español, ¿cuando se dice "el crimen" y cuando solo "crimen"?
Estoy confusa del artículo en español, aunque yo sé que se usa más en español que en inglés.


----------

